# Looking for LED light recommendations



## silence882 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi all,

I just built myself a new orchid cabinet (https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/new-orchid-cabinet.48281/) and I think the 4-bulb T8 fluorescent fixtures I'm using are going to put out too much heat for some of my cooler growing orchids.

I'd like to try switching to LEDs for at least one shelf and see if it helps. I'm open to either buying whole new fixtures or buying bulbs for my T8 fixtures. I'm reasonably handy, so I could bypass the ballast if need be for the new bulbs.

So I'd like some recommendations for what to try. I could just go to Lowe's/HD and buy replacement bulbs like these:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/GE-32-Watt-EQ-48-in-Daylight-Linear-LED-Tube-Light-Bulb-2-Pack/1000258415
I currently put a variety of fluorescents in (warm white, cool white, daylight, etc.), so I could do the same here.

But I'd like to make sure I'm getting the right intensity and good spectrum for slippers. Right now, the fixture sits 18" from the top of the pots. It covers a grow area of 50" x 19". The maximum size for the new fixture would be 50" x 16"

Any input or specific recommendations and sources would be appreciated. I'd rather spend more to get reliable lights than try out cheap replacements.

Thanks,
--Stephen


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello,

I'm using https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-24-Led-Linkable-Grow-Light/713072660 and https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-Tough-4-Ft-Led-Shop-Light-5000-Lm/345205251 in combination and it is working well. I'm getting good growth and plants (even Catts) are flowering. It does get quite hot thought... I have aquariums in the same space and they are at about 78 oF. There is about 128 W of LED light in the small room the orchids and aquaria are in. I am not sure LEDs will escape your heat problems. You may need to install a thermostatically controlled vent to regulate the temperature.

P.S. I grow on a 4 x 2 ft rack over which I have 2 of the Grow-lights and one of the 5000 lm shop lights. I estimate about 80-90 PPFD. The color rendering together is good. The grow lights by themselves look aweful. I have some issues with the Paphs and Phrags implying they might be getting too hot or too dry.


----------



## Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

LEDs do generate heat, but it can be far less than a fluorescent lamp of equivalent light output, depending upon the chips used, and much of it is from the driver.

Personally, I don't think much of those GE lamps from Lowes. Too much blue and likely not enough red in their spectrum. If you're going to go with a "non-plant light", shoot for warmer CCTs, as those chips generally have more red and far red output.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the tips! I decided to try out Phillip's LED bulbs that are direct replacements in the T8 fixtures. So far they've shaved off more than 6 degrees F in the new cabinet. I used 2 warm bulbs, 1 cool bulb, and 1 daylight bulb in each. The overall output actually looks warmer than the fluorescents I was using.

I also got a logging thermometer/hygrometer that is just about the greatest toy ever.


----------



## Spencer Garing (Oct 4, 2019)

silence882 said:


> Thanks for the tips! I decided to try out Phillip's LED bulbs that are direct replacements in the T8 fixtures. So far they've shaved off more than 6 degrees F in the new cabinet. I used 2 warm bulbs, 1 cool bulb, and 1 daylight bulb in each. The overall output actually looks warmer than the fluorescents I was using.
> 
> I also got a logging thermometer/hygrometer that is just about the greatest toy ever.



https://www.amazon.com/Horticulture...s=65+watt+quantum+board&qid=1570207643&sr=8-6

might be a bit expensive (not sure what your budget is) but I run this over a 3.5'x2' area at 18" for cattleya and 24"-36" for paph and phals. the quality of light, the ability to cover a wide area are not really comparable to LEDs from the hardware store or the crappy chinese stuff you see littering amazon. you could put two of these in your cabinet and be pretty much set to grow anything you want. I cant say enough good things about this light for orchid culture- the spectrum is also designed for horticulture which you wont be getting from hardware store LEDs. 

if you are handy with electrical stuff you can customize more and use their light bars.

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/hlg-saber-100


you really wont find anything that gets close to the quality of these lights they are light years ahead of fluorescent in terms of efficiency (2-3x more light output per watt of light) and other LEDs on the market


----------



## silence882 (Oct 6, 2019)

Spencer Garing said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Horticulture...s=65+watt+quantum+board&qid=1570207643&sr=8-6
> 
> might be a bit expensive (not sure what your budget is) but I run this over a 3.5'x2' area at 18" for cattleya and 24"-36" for paph and phals. the quality of light, the ability to cover a wide area are not really comparable to LEDs from the hardware store or the crappy chinese stuff you see littering amazon. you could put two of these in your cabinet and be pretty much set to grow anything you want. I cant say enough good things about this light for orchid culture- the spectrum is also designed for horticulture which you wont be getting from hardware store LEDs.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Perhaps I'll try them out if my current experiment doesn't work. Although it sounds like they may be a bit too bright for my cabinet since I can't increase the distance beyond 18".


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 7, 2019)

Jerry Fischer at Orchids Ltd has the best LEDs in my opinion. 5,000 kelvin which is daylight at noon, and he can have fixtures made specifically for your needs if tube are what you are interested in. He has other type LEDs too. If you tell him your needs he will recommend. Here are the specs on the lights. His website is www.orchidweb.com


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 7, 2019)

I just put up four of the quantum boards a few days ago. I grow everything under LEDs - have many different LED lights purchased over many years, and build a few myself. But I was really impressed with how easy these were to wire and the overall brightness. Looks like a solid product, and they are using high quality components. I suspect there are better products out there, but at that price point it is a really good deal. I will probably buy more.





Spencer Garing said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Horticulture...s=65+watt+quantum+board&qid=1570207643&sr=8-6
> 
> might be a bit expensive (not sure what your budget is) but I run this over a 3.5'x2' area at 18" for cattleya and 24"-36" for paph and phals. the quality of light, the ability to cover a wide area are not really comparable to LEDs from the hardware store or the crappy chinese stuff you see littering amazon. you could put two of these in your cabinet and be pretty much set to grow anything you want. I cant say enough good things about this light for orchid culture- the spectrum is also designed for horticulture which you wont be getting from hardware store LEDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## silence882 (Feb 17, 2020)

Just bought and hung a quantum board for the top shelf. Experiments are fun!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2020)

Sun!


----------



## silence882 (Feb 21, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Sun!



Don't think the wife would approve of me bashing a hole in our brick wall.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 22, 2020)

silence882 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just built myself a new orchid cabinet (https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/new-orchid-cabinet.48281/) and I think the 4-bulb T8 fluorescent fixtures I'm using are going to put out too much heat for some of my cooler growing orchids.
> 
> ...


I use the lights Orchids Ltd. sells. T5 LEDs 5,000 K which is natural daylight. Very pleased with them. Talk to Jerry and he will help you figure out what you need.


----------



## sergeharvey (Feb 23, 2020)

Have any of you used the PAR30, 1500 lumen spotlight by Altled as advertized at Orchids Limited?


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 24, 2020)

sergeharvey said:


> Have any of you used the PAR30, 1500 lumen spotlight by Altled as advertized at Orchids Limited?


No, but if you talk to Jerry, he will work with you and advise you as to what’s best for your application. I’ve found him to be a straight shooter. I ordered the custom T-5 fixtures and thought I needed 3 AlT LED T-5 lights per fixture. He said I could do it with one, but if I wanted more headroom 2 max. He was right! Mine can hang from ceiling height (lots of headroom) with 2 lights for catts and 1 for Paphs. If I lowered the Catt fixtures about a foot, which would still give me great headroom, 1 could have done it for catts too. You can trust his advice, IMO.


----------



## terryros (Feb 24, 2020)

I use the ALT PAR 30 60 degree bulbs with about 1500 lumens for Catts and the MR16 40 degree bulbs at greater height for Phals/Phrags that need more head room for spikes. Southernbelle and I both shoot for about 300 micromoles/m2/sec of PAR light near the top of Cattleya leaves for good growth and blooming. So, either the T5 fixtures or the individual bulbs in fixtures in track lighting can work.


----------

